# pump longer!!!!



## legalracing (Jun 11, 2012)

Which are the methods that you guys use to increase your pump and keep pump longer? cheers


----------



## kevin (Jun 12, 2012)

legalracing said:


> Which are the methods that you guys use to increase your pump and keep pump longer? cheers



 I have always heard that a good pump dosen't necesarly mean growth. But never really heard much about it.


----------



## iam (Jun 13, 2012)

bump for comments, I'm interested too


----------



## philll (Jun 14, 2012)

legalracing said:


> Which are the methods that you guys use to increase your pump and keep pump longer? cheers



Juice?! Give this one a bump!:smoking:


----------



## platt00 (Jun 15, 2012)

:yeahthat:





philll said:


> Juice?! Give this one a bump!:smoking:


----------

